# What a nonsense!



## Canalsman (Jul 7, 2021)

GB stickers no longer valid for driving abroad | Auto Express
					

From September, drivers travelling abroad will have to display UK stickers instead of GB ones



					www.autoexpress.co.uk


----------



## witzend (Jul 7, 2021)

Sad isn't it less than 9 mths ago we where told just cover euro circle with union flag.
Still someone's on the ball








						2 x UK Car Stickers - UK Flag Reg Plate Self-Adhesive Vinyl for Car, Van, Lorry  | eBay
					

Car & Bike Stickers. Custom Printed Stickers. Safety Stickers. (the adhesive is on the back of the sticker). You can also use on a laptop case, your front door, walls, or any other clean, smooth flat surface.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 7, 2021)

It has only taken them since 1909 to now to get the correct annotation, however I shall still use my unofficial NI sticker to avoid being confused with the English abroad.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2021)

Nothing for here as dangerous in cert places.


----------



## Stanski (Jul 7, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> It has only taken them since 1909 to now to get the correct annotation, however I shall still use my unofficial NI sticker to avoid being confused with the English abroad.
> 
> Davy


Ha Ha Ha - Trouble you'll have is getting through the political Euro border.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2021)

Stanski said:


> Ha Ha Ha - Trouble you'll have is getting through the political Euro border.


Not recommended around Newry/ xmaglen.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 7, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Nothing for here as dangerous in cert places.


When my Dad lived in NI in the 70's, he always made sure any vehicle he bought didn't have a Mainland registration!


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 7, 2021)

A very large percentage of cars in N. Ireland carry registration numbers from England, Scotland and Wales. Car transporters used to be common here bringing in used cars, many of which would eventually end up south of the border. Not a lot of point in paying for local plates when those already on a car are legal.

I use an NI plate as I feel no affiliation to Dublin or Westminster, not been an issue until now and it has the bonus of confusing the Dutch, especially with the rear number plate being yellow. They don’t seem to be able to differentiate between NI and NL.

Looking forward to returning to visiting France in due course, waiting to see how a UK registered vehicle driven by an Irish passport holder is treated at Cherbourg carrying British and Irish food legally bought in the single eu market thanks to the protocol. For years I have carried a GB sticker just in case I get pulled, but never needed it (so far).

Davy


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 7, 2021)

I still think a NI plate is a better bet for driving in Europe. At least you’re not hated the moment they see you.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2021)

Yep my van was changed from English to N Irish plate, best to keep the peace, mind you there is a lot of Scottish plates here nowadays as cheaper to buy there and get the boat back home.


----------



## mid4did (Jul 7, 2021)

on the uk gov site if the union flag is shown you don't need anything else.Unless you're in spain cyprus or malta when you need a GB sticker.
Travelling in Europe


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 7, 2021)

Looking at the gov site link, I cannot see a date of publication. I suspect it has not been updated to reflect the recent announcement, however the page as it stands demonstrates quite clearly that no provision was made for residents of N. Ireland. Another demonstration of how highly we are thought of within the ‘Union’ down through the years!

Davy


----------



## alcam (Jul 8, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> It has only taken them since 1909 to now to get the correct annotation, however I shall still use my unofficial NI sticker to avoid being confused with the English abroad.
> 
> Davy


Was fined 40euros a couple of years ago in Spain [near Badajoz] for not having a GB sticker . Had a bit of banter with the police , asked about having a Scottish sticker . Guy brought out the official book , at that time only GB badge was recognised


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 8, 2021)

That’s why I have a couple of GB stickers in a cupboard in the van. I would plead that I had either forgotten to stick one on or that the last one must have fallen off, “but look officer, I have a spare here that I can stick on now” might work, might not.

Davy


----------



## mark61 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sure you used to get a sticker with ferry bookings, years ago before ticket less and ANPR was used at ports.
Must have binned loads of them.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 8, 2021)

Ulster sticker no good then.


----------



## alcam (Jul 8, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> That’s why I have a couple of GB stickers in a cupboard in the van. I would plead that I had either forgotten to stick one on or that the last one must have fallen off, “but look officer, I have a spare here that I can stick on now” might work, might not.
> 
> Davy


Suspect my two amigos at Badajoz wouldn't have accepted that excuse . Nice guys but strictly by the book . Think possibly local police in Spain , similar to USA , are used to help raise funds for the council by issuing these fines
Was actually terrified my dog [huge greyhound] would pick the moment to get off the bed and climb on to the front seat ! Another fine .


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 8, 2021)

alcam said:


> Suspect my two amigos at Badajoz wouldn't have accepted that excuse . Nice guys but strictly by the book . Think possibly local police in Spain , similar to USA , are used to help raise funds for the council by issuing these fines
> Was actually terrified my dog [huge greyhound] would pick the moment to get off the bed and climb on to the front seat ! Another fine .


They never did get over us sinking the armada.


----------



## alcam (Jul 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> They never did get over us sinking the armada.


It wisnae me !


----------



## Stanski (Jul 9, 2021)

If anyone is interested I could make a James Bond rotating sticker with all three on it - might be a rush on them so order early.


----------



## Winger (Jul 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Ulster sticker no good then. View attachment 99707View attachment 99708




Ulster stickers would be properly confusing as 3 of the counties of ulster belong to Dublin


----------



## GMJ (Jul 10, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> That’s why I have a couple of GB stickers in a cupboard in the van. I would plead that I had either forgotten to stick one on or that the last one must have fallen off, “but look officer, I have a spare here that I can stick on now” might work, might not.
> 
> Davy



Yep - I keep one on board just in case too. Have never sti=uck a GB one on my MH but have a few EU flags on there instead.

Can we get a    dis-UK   one? 

Seems more appropriate to me ...


----------

